# Recently got a swordtail and...



## fishbubbles (Sep 16, 2011)

He is beautiful but I noticed after I put him on my tank his stomach looked sucked in. Is this from the petstore not feeding them enough? Or is it more of a disease? If it is, how do I fix it? Thanks!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Could be from not feeding. Could be a sign of worms... What do the feces look like?


----------

